# 1 Reason for Slow Female Fat Loss and 5 Tips to Fix It



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

You may have heard (or realized!), that it’s more difficult for women to lose fat than men. Differences in male and female hormones are certainly involved – both in the fat loss process as well as in the patterns of fat storage on the body.But the biggest obstacle is NOT hormonal issues, it’s one little [...]

*Read More...*


----------

